# U not allowed to sit and talk with girls of your age in Pakistan,its so cucked here



## justinzayn (Dec 18, 2021)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&url=https://www.indiatoday.in/world/story/pakistan-university-bans-boys-and-girls-sitting-walking-together-318253-2016-04-16&psig=AOvVaw1xFnhyKddr2z4_Rprj363P&ust=1639927110445000&source=images&cd=vfe&ved=0CAwQjhxqFwoTCLiV9d3S7fQCFQAAAAAdAAAAABAZ













you know why Paki men love White women cuz they r more open for sexual relationship and their culture let them be,our Paki sex drive is already so high & we cant even cope,ur crush's dad wont let u see her bussy ,unless u r like 28 plus with 6figure salary ready for a muslim arrange marriage ,this is why u see many young people here tryna fuck in open in parks/cars
Your r lucky if ur a Paki who grew up In west cuz here your not allowed to sit/talk and spend time with girls,cuz of the low T cucked Hypermuslim culture ,

You have to sit with your manlet incel australoid bihari/uttarpradeshi muhajir and chinlet punjabi male classmates ,it so fucking mentally cucked
plus you get bullied becoz male vs male competetion going on 24/7 and their annoying accents,their cringe faces,their bluepilled low t girly behavioursmthey keep talking about homework study future etc

and girls u talk to are always angry ,they would call you u a creep if u looked at them for like a sec,its so hard to talk to them
and after testo reducing cucked high school you have to attend 2 to 4 hrs tution classes and the motherfucker creepy pedo teacher physically beats you screams at you if you dont do his cucked homework and your parents are fine with him beating you,and offcorce your still not allowed to talk/sit next to girls in you tution
the bluepilled teacher here tell you moneymax by education but little did he knew indo nordic/nord indid &iranic pashtun chad cant even spell abcd but lost his virginity at age 8

worst thing is getting embrassed by your rich old school relativies in family gatherings/fuctions who shame you for being at neet at 18,they themselves are rich cuz their father worked hard and they r just his spolied brat but they wont mind lecturing me for being a neet,and i am fatherless less since age 13 and neet since age 15/16 and my rich bastard grandfather left us broke when he disowned by mentally disturbed father in 2006/7

the ugly fat old female teacher and cockblocking male teachers wont let u talk u girls and make u sit next to her hairy wrinkled ass like she did to me for 2 to 3 years cuz i was misbeahving ,she ruined my early teen years when i was supposed to talk to girls and hangout with the boys, while chad is allowed to flirt with teacher and teacher smiles back at him,this was my redpill/blacpill awakeing at age 12,I became even more autistic and angry

the only pleasure u can get here is from frikin Trannies ,we call them khusra,and I never be that degenrate but i seen horny grownmen fucking with them ,just kill me
not goona lie i seen many based dude here,who had descent relationship through out high school but they like 2 of them in a thousand
the fit with u guys here and not blue pilled cucks and i have to spend time with
its so easy to seem cool in front of these cucks thats why there r so many annoying bullies here who think they r hard but cry to themselves at bedtime alone

westerncels what was ur highschool/uni life was like


----------



## Deleted member 16384 (Dec 18, 2021)

Tales from Islamabad


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 18, 2021)

DIONYSIAN JBSLAYER said:


> Tales from Islamabad


what tales???what islambad???
I am from Lahore


----------



## Deleted member 16384 (Dec 18, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> what tales???what islambad???
> I am from Lahore


Two words 

Hera Mandi


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 18, 2021)

DIONYSIAN JBSLAYER said:


> Two words
> 
> Hera Mandi


na bhaijann i from Karim Park


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 18, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> na bhaijann i from Karim Park


where u from???do you know me??


----------



## Deleted member 16384 (Dec 18, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> na bhaijann i from Karim Park


The elite class of Pakistan are having orgies on a daily basis 

But you should be happy, Islam doesn't allow sex b4 marriage. A Muslim should wait for marriage


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 18, 2021)

DIONYSIAN JBSLAYER said:


> The elite class of Pakistan are having orgies on a daily basis
> 
> But you should be happy, Islam doesn't allow sex b4 marriage. A Muslim should wait for marriage


i understand relgion,but i am also not goodlooking plus,culturally girls here are not sexually open ,it makes it even harder,plus elite class are rich and u have dont exces to them cuz u broke


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 18, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> i understand relgion,but i am also not goodlooking plus,culturally girls here are not sexually open ,it makes it even harder,plus elite class are rich and u have dont exces to them cuz u broke


i see motherfucker getting blowjobs from khusras trannies like fuk😡😡😡😡😡


----------



## Deleted member 16384 (Dec 18, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> i understand relgion,but i am also not goodlooking plus,culturally girls here are not sexually open ,it makes it even harder,plus elite class are rich and u have dont exces to them cuz u broke


Focus on your career and jerk off if u have to, don't fall for Zina. You will find a wife as do majority of males in Pakistan. Inceldom is a western phenomenon and you should not waste your time dwelling on it.


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 18, 2021)

DIONYSIAN JBSLAYER said:


> Focus on your career and jerk off if u have to, don't fall for Zina. You will find a wife as do majority of males in Pakistan. Inceldom is a western phenomenon and you should not waste your time dwelling on it.


also how do you approach women from hera mandi as a solo lonely guy18 year old guy ,i dont know any guy who has balls to go there alone,
dont even know how much they even cost?


----------



## Entschuldigung (Dec 18, 2021)

Islam is pure cuckery


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 18, 2021)

Entschuldigung said:


> Islam is pure cuckery


man marry out far more,and there are far more paki white women relation then white men paki women(which is non existent)


----------



## Perma Virgin 666 (Dec 18, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> i understand relgion,but i am also not goodlooking plus,culturally girls here are not sexually open ,it makes it even harder,plus elite class are rich and u have dont exces to them cuz u broke


in that case you wouldn't get any pussy in the west either. at least in your country no ones getting pussy, better than here in the west where chads own all the pussy. i'd prefer if no one gets shit than a privileged minority


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 18, 2021)

let me guess youre from karachi. and its not cucked, its what sharia is about, gender segregation. are you a kafir that youre against principles of sharia?


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 18, 2021)

Perma Virgin 666 said:


> in that case you wouldn't get any pussy in the west either. at least in your country no ones getting pussy, better than here in the west where chads own all the pussy. i'd prefer if no one gets shit than a privileged minority


if u took a girl"s virginity here 90% chance her father/family will kill you,cuz they sell their daughter's virginity as marriage,a guy here wont marry a non virgin/whore no matter what and plus their daughters's virginity is a honour to their family and they dont wanna ruin their repuatation in society
Imma jealous of you westerner,I once thought of trying to talk to white girls using internet but i would probally come as creepy bob n vagne guy so i did not
i probally would never get a us or western white country visa
and one thing many paki man brag about smashiing light skin paki girls or even white foreign girls cuz so many have relatives in england ,couple of guy i know age 28 to 34 they married white girls in england and other dude a canadian so you have a pressure to match their status so dont u feel adequate


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 18, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> let me guess youre from karachi. and its not cucked, its what sharia is about, gender segregation. are you a kafir that youre against principles of sharia?


no I am from karim park lahore,just 10 minutes away from hera mandi i see many hera mandi whores often but to much of a pussy to approach alone 
and i wish they let us sit and talk togther n stuff,cuz u miss out alot of female interaction making u autistic,only some rich family boys get descent amount of girls


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 18, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> no I am from karim park lahore,just 10 minutes away from hera mandi i see many hera mandi whores often but to much of a pussy to approach alone
> and i wish they let us sit and talk togther n stuff,cuz u miss out alot of female interaction making u autistic,only some rich family boys get descent amount of girls


ive been to lahore, lets meet when im there


----------



## basementdweller78 (Dec 18, 2021)

Paki Paki Pakistani


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 18, 2021)

basementdweller78 said:


> Paki Paki Pakistani



yes I am punjabi


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 18, 2021)

basementdweller78 said:


> Paki Paki Pakistani



hes indian ffs


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 18, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> hes indian ffs


west punjabi lahore


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 18, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> west punjabi lahore


mirin


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 18, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> mirin


mirin meaning?


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 18, 2021)

i identity as a south asian cuz i am an indic punjabi pakistani and not iranic/pashtun ,If i was a pashtun then i rather call myself iranian or afghan or just pashtun pakistan,but since iam an indic,i refer to myself as south asian,cuz i pass in evry south asian country,thats why i defend south asian that much
my pheno is indo brachid plus nord inidid


----------



## Beetlejuice (Dec 18, 2021)

Never began


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 18, 2021)

Beetlejuice said:


> Never began


----------



## Beetlejuice (Dec 18, 2021)

justinzayn said:


>


Pakicels


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 18, 2021)

Beetlejuice said:


> Pakicels


i am indo brachid plus nord indid,not bad


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 18, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> i am indo brachid plus nord indid,not bad


----------



## Perma Virgin 666 (Dec 18, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> Imma jealous of you westerner,I once thought of trying to talk to white girls using internet but i would probally come as creepy bob n vagne guy so i did not


that doesn't work. white females are extremely spoiled stupid brats, they have a thousand guys message them every day. there's nothing to be jealous of, it's only chads who benefit from our "freedom"


----------



## Aloejuice (Dec 18, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&url=https://www.indiatoday.in/world/story/pakistan-university-bans-boys-and-girls-sitting-walking-together-318253-2016-04-16&psig=AOvVaw1xFnhyKddr2z4_Rprj363P&ust=1639927110445000&source=images&cd=vfe&ved=0CAwQjhxqFwoTCLiV9d3S7fQCFQAAAAAdAAAAABAZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No wonder ethnic men they turn out to be the biggest closeted faggots


----------



## Introvertednarc (Dec 18, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> let me guess youre from karachi. and its not cucked, its what sharia is about, gender segregation. are you a kafir that youre against principles of sharia?


Caged , rate paki cope @Aloejuice


----------



## Deleted member 14503 (Dec 18, 2021)

Goatmaxxing?


----------



## Aloejuice (Dec 18, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Caged , rate paki cope @Aloejuice


He's right tbh it's how you're brought up but that's why there's ever increasing rates of homosexuality among them


----------



## Introvertednarc (Dec 18, 2021)

Aloejuice said:


> He's right tbh it's how you're brought up but that's why there's ever increasing rates of homosexuality among them


I think rampant homosexuality was always natural for pakis, islam was just trying to keep it in check but it's no longer working.


----------



## Aloejuice (Dec 18, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> I think rampant homosexuality was always natural for pakis, islam was just trying to keep it in check but it's no longer working.


Yeah but It's not just Pakistanis though, it's Indians and Turks too


----------



## Perma Virgin 666 (Dec 18, 2021)

Aloejuice said:


> He's right tbh it's how you're brought up but that's why there's ever increasing rates of homosexuality among them


then how come their birth rate is 3.5 and ours is 1.x? gays don't make babies and dog fucking white women don't either


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 18, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Caged , rate paki cope @Aloejuice


its not a cope


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 18, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> its not a cope


----------



## .👽. (Dec 18, 2021)

yea bro come to germany everyone open about sex and they start fucking at 14 but the brutal thing is they probably wont fuck you so you will just watch them and feel behind/left out. i think thats even worse 

also lol at your teacher beating u, why dont u hit him back?


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 18, 2021)

Aloejuice said:


> He's right tbh it's how you're brought up but that's why there's ever increasing rates of homosexuality among them


where are you from,??
homo does exist but they r just ballless tranies just to get money from desperrate dudes and not legiit gays


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 18, 2021)

.👽. said:


> yea bro come to germany everyone open about sex and they start fucking at 14 but the brutal thing is they probably wont fuck you so you will just watch them and feel behind/left out. i think thats even worse
> 
> also lol at your teacher beating u, why dont u hit him back?


you cant hit your teacher back, some teachers are ruthless and have beaten kids to death


----------



## .👽. (Dec 18, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> you cant hit your teacher back, some teachers are ruthless and have beaten kids to death


wait outside of school for him, call your brother, Cousin or whatever to help


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 18, 2021)

.👽. said:


> wait outside of school for him, call your brother, Cousin or whatever to help


thats not how it works. in pakistani culture elderly people are respected. you will be shunned by society if you do anything.


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 18, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> you cant hit your teacher back, some teachers are ruthless and have beaten kids to death


mf will kill you if dont study and became a doctor


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 18, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> mf will kill you if dont study and became a doctor


its over i went to quran school and the teacher there was always beating kids. he gave my brother a beating so brutal the mark of his ring was still seen on my brothers face years later.


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 18, 2021)

.👽. said:


> wait outside of school for him, call your brother, Cousin or whatever to help


after class 9 it doesnt happen much in private school cuz u grown n mature
but in evening tution classes after high school they do beat grown teens


----------



## .👽. (Dec 18, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> thats not how it works. in pakistani culture elderly people are respected. you will be shunned by society if you do anything.


bruh wear a mask or some shit jfl u niggas getting beaten and do nothing?


----------



## basementdweller78 (Dec 18, 2021)

So paki men hold hands in the night time and kiss in the warm weather and make out with eachother under the stars stripping eacjothers clothes?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 18, 2021)

.👽. said:


> bruh wear a mask or some shit jfl u niggas getting beaten and do nothing?


we were kids at the time, theres nothing we could have done. i stopped going there when i was 12 and high school started.


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 18, 2021)

basementdweller78 said:


> So paki men hold hands in the night time and kiss in the warm weather and make out with eachother under the stars stripping eacjothers clothes?


they be fucking white women on daily basis in uk and other west
who told that theyr homo,we r real men,most paki guy loose virginity and have sex, relationship happens but the schols and uni and relgion cockblock them or make them wait till marriage which high testo paki sex drive cant take


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 18, 2021)

.👽. said:


> bruh wear a mask or some shit jfl u niggas getting beaten and do nothing?


----------



## Introvertednarc (Dec 18, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> they be fucking white women on daily basis in uk and other west


no they're not man, you've binged on too many bollywood movies @Aloejuice


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 18, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> no they're not man, you've binged on too many bollywood movies @Aloejuice


so your r not real man like paki man ,i think u binged u too many youtubevideos or fake statistics @TRUE_CEL


----------



## Introvertednarc (Dec 18, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> so your r not real man like paki man ,i think u binged u too many youtubevideos or fake statistics @TRUE_CEL


This is the life of the average paki in the UK, @Aloejuice can indeed confirm.


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 18, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> This is the life of the average paki in the UK, @Aloejuice can indeed confirm.




ur average paki life


----------



## Aloejuice (Dec 18, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> This is the life of the average paki in the UK, @Aloejuice can indeed confirm.



The treatment of the average Paki incel walking around in the streets of london


----------



## Introvertednarc (Dec 18, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> its not a cope


keep coping Truecel


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 18, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Caged , rate paki cope @Aloejuice


get on disc
bro


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 18, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> keep coping Truecel


keepcoping


----------



## Introvertednarc (Dec 18, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> ur average paki life



delusional


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 18, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> delusional


not wasting time on a subhuman,to busy smashing white women
jfl where did he even came from calling anyone a homo jfl


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 18, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> get on disc
> bro


you calling the guy who kept posting my nose and fivehead "bro"?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 18, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> so your r not real man like paki man ,i think u binged u too many youtubevideos or fake statistics @TRUE_CEL


hes a coping indian


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 18, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> you calling the guy who kept posting my nose and fivehead "bro"?


no bhai
its not like that
everyone is my bro
but you are my closest bro


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 18, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> no bhai
> its not like that
> everyone is my bro
> but you are my closest bro


thanks bhai i thought you were gone from the forum a while since you said bye in the discord group


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 18, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> thanks bhai i thought you were gone from the forum a while since you said bye in the discord group


i will leave soon
the jew @Alexanderr runs it now


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 18, 2021)

😕


----------



## Introvertednarc (Dec 18, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> you calling the guy who kept posting my nose and fivehead "bro"?





Spoiler












Spoiler


----------



## Aloejuice (Dec 18, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> bruh who are you i dont mind being call a indianbut iam a ppunjabi pakistani from lahore who told you iam indian


@TRUE_CEL and @Introvertednarc are chads


----------



## Introvertednarc (Dec 18, 2021)

Aloejuice said:


> @TRUE_CEL and @Introvertednarc are chads


don't you dare ever mention me in the same sentence as him again.


----------



## Aloejuice (Dec 18, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> don't you dare ever mention me in the same sentence as him again.


----------



## Introvertednarc (Dec 18, 2021)

Aloejuice said:


> View attachment 1447442


why are you posting your looksmatch?


----------



## Aloejuice (Dec 18, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> why are you posting your looksmatch?


She's a beautiful queen


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 18, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> i will leave soon
> the jew @Alexanderr runs it now


i can mediate between the two of you if there any problems, just stay bhai. dont forget alexander is dutch so i can talk to him in dutch, otherwise i will find his address and go er on him


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 18, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mirin?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 18, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> don't you dare ever mention me in the same sentence as him again.


@Introvertednarc @TRUE_CEL @Introvertednarc @TRUE_CEL
@Introvertednarc @TRUE_CEL
@Introvertednarc @TRUE_CEL
@Introvertednarc @TRUE_CEL
@Introvertednarc @TRUE_CEL
@Introvertednarc @TRUE_CEL
@Introvertednarc @TRUE_CEL


----------



## Introvertednarc (Dec 18, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> mirin?


No.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 18, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> don't you dare ever mention me in the same sentence as him again.


take your meds schizo


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 18, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> No.


copium


----------



## basementdweller78 (Dec 18, 2021)

Aloejuice said:


> View attachment 1447442


Pakistani goddess


----------



## Introvertednarc (Dec 18, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> take your meds schizo


keep crying for me you subhuman ogre coomer


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 18, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> keep crying for me you subhuman ogre coomer


dont let me doxx you


----------



## Introvertednarc (Dec 18, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> dont let me doxx you


You'll get perma'd you retarded ogre paki 
also @Alexanderr check doxx threat


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 18, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> You'll get perma'd you retarded ogre paki
> also @Alexanderr check doxx threat


crying to daddy alexanderr?  keep crying i will spare you in that case because i can easily sympathize with mentally ill schizos


----------



## Introvertednarc (Dec 18, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> crying to daddy alexanderr?  keep crying i will spare you in that case because i can easily sympathize with mentally ill schizos


ofc you want to doxxx me because you're jealous of my prettyboy looks

nigga why don't you blame your parents for bringing your subhuman ass into this cruel world


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 18, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> ofc you want to doxxx me because you're jealous of my prettyboy looks
> 
> nigga why don't you blame your parents for bringing your subhuman ass into this cruel world


who says i want to doxx you? i genuinely felt bad when i saw your pics, you look mentally ill. you think id want others to sympathize with you? youre narcy.


----------



## Introvertednarc (Dec 18, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> who says i want to doxx you? i genuinely felt bad when i saw your pics, you look mentally ill. you think id want others to sympathize with you? youre narcy.


just base your entire perception of me on one heavily distorted selfie theory, nigga I look more NT than you ever could. unsurprising with your inbred tier paki iq


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 18, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> just base your entire perception of me on one heavily distorted selfie theory, nigga I look more NT than you ever could.


selfie? dude youre with your mom in that pic and it was taken by a third person, "muh selfie"


----------



## Introvertednarc (Dec 18, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> selfie? dude youre with your mom in that pic and it was taken by a third person, "muh selfie"


it's a selfie jfl, you're retarded - no wonder you keep failing out of meme tier humanities subjects


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 18, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> it's a selfie jfl, you're retarded - no wonder you keep failing out of meme tier humanities subjects


its not a selfie, i can post it here if you want? just gimme your consent mentally ill schizo and ill do it for you


----------



## Introvertednarc (Dec 18, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> its not a selfie, i can post it here if you want? just gimme your consent mentally ill schizo and ill do it for you


It is a selfie because I literally used the front selfie camera on my iphone when I took it you dumb paki cunt.


----------



## currylover (Dec 18, 2021)

This is bullshit, Pakistan is a wealth based country. If you have money, you can marry multiple beautiful women and treat them however you want. If you throw them on the street, there’s no child support or alimony whatsoever. Your problem is that you’re a serf.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 18, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> It is a selfie because I literally used the front selfie camera on my iphone when I took it you dumb paki cunt.


keep coping for me hindpoo dindpoo. hows therapy going for you?


----------



## Introvertednarc (Dec 18, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> keep coping for me hindpoo dindpoo. hows therapy going for you?


you're the one who's coping because I've made you look like a complete retard yet again. muh muh you look mentally ill. Yeah nigga I look like a mentally ill pretty boy with ideal harmony. keep crying for me.


----------



## basementdweller78 (Dec 18, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> ofc you want to doxxx me because you're jealous of my prettyboy looks
> 
> nigga why don't you blame your parents for bringing your subhuman ass into this cruel world


I hate you


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 18, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> you're the one who's coping because I've made you look like a complete retard yet again. muh muh you look mentally ill. Yeah nigga I look like a mentally ill pretty boy with ideal harmony. keep crying for me.


ideal harmony is looking mentally ill?


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 19, 2021)

TRUE_CEL said:


> ideal harmony is looking mentally ill?


I wonder what happens in @Introvertednarc's head. Does his brain morph his face into having a strong jaw,hollow cheeks and compact orbitals? That doesn't happen to me tbh. I can pretty much see all my flaws in pictures/videos/mirrors. What exactly goes through a narcies head that causes them to see themselves differently?


----------



## Midgetcel (Dec 19, 2021)

Why would u want to talk with that disgusting brown shit?


----------



## Introvertednarc (Dec 19, 2021)

Pakicel said:


> I wonder what happens in @Introvertednarc's head. Does his brain morph his face into having a strong jaw,hollow cheeks and compact orbitals? That doesn't happen to me tbh. I can pretty much see all my flaws in pictures/videos/mirrors. What exactly goes through a narcies head that causes them to see themselves differently?


Have you ever seen me you retard, and I do have hollow cheeks.


----------



## CFW432 (Dec 19, 2021)

The only reason why I like Pakistanis is because they are muslim and Islam is better than disgusting weird subhuman Hinduism. Beyond that being pakistani is just as shit as being indian lmao. We curries are truly a cursed people like holy shit I wouldn't want to wish this upon my worst enemy. It doesn't matter what we are, Hindu, Muslim, Sikh, Jain, etc etc because we are all living shit lives SIMPLY BECAUSE WE ARE CURRY. EVERYTHING WE DO, EVERYTHING WE ARE, BECOMES 10X WORSE SIMPLY CAUSE WE ARE CURRY. We are all fucking low iq ugly subhumans that can't even develop a NORMAL 2nd world country. It's been over 76 fucking years since independence and not a single south asian nation is even A SECOND WORLD COUNTRY. FUCKING ROMANIA WENT FROM A COMMUNIST SHITHOLE TO WHAT ITS NOW ONLY 32 YEARS AGO AND IT'S A SECOND WORLD COUNTRY ON ITS WAY TO BECOMING A FIRST. What excuse are you going to use "muh muh muh BRITISHERS". Neck yourself you fucking pathetic deluded rat, it's been over 76 years and the brits did actually give reparations in the form of investments and india is still a fucking 3rd world garbage dump. honestly I can't but be fucking taken aback when I ponder upon the fact that almost 2 billion people have to live with this curse everyday of their lives, and faggots tell me God exists, what a fucking joke.


----------



## Pakicel (Dec 19, 2021)

Introvertednarc said:


> Have you ever seen me you retard, and I do have hollow cheeks.


Nah. I haven't seen you, at least not from the front. If you are quite content with your appearance, you are better off just leaving.


----------



## Deleted member 16134 (Dec 20, 2021)

Based men and women shouldn't interact freely


----------



## cmfanel (Dec 20, 2021)

another crying ethnic, jesus christ


----------



## tristoff (Dec 20, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&url=https://www.indiatoday.in/world/story/pakistan-university-bans-boys-and-girls-sitting-walking-together-318253-2016-04-16&psig=AOvVaw1xFnhyKddr2z4_Rprj363P&ust=1639927110445000&source=images&cd=vfe&ved=0CAwQjhxqFwoTCLiV9d3S7fQCFQAAAAAdAAAAABAZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not reading all that but I read the first bit. First why would you want to date a girl your age? Second the reason browncels want White girls is because they have better genes simple as.


----------



## Chinacurry (Dec 28, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&url=https://www.indiatoday.in/world/story/pakistan-university-bans-boys-and-girls-sitting-walking-together-318253-2016-04-16&psig=AOvVaw1xFnhyKddr2z4_Rprj363P&ust=1639927110445000&source=images&cd=vfe&ved=0CAwQjhxqFwoTCLiV9d3S7fQCFQAAAAAdAAAAABAZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paks bully each other??? Is that in Karachi only or in North too?? What do they bully about???


----------



## Deleted member 16582 (Dec 28, 2021)

in the thread we have a westernized degenerate fool crying to satan for sex


----------



## Umbra (Dec 28, 2021)

STRONG ARMY WOWWW GRAPE !!!! PAKISTAN IS IN DA BAG !


----------



## oldcelloser (Jan 2, 2022)

well marriage is hell for men and being born in Pakistan is even worse ofc
and you cant even immigrate anywhere cause foids will hate you and laugh at you
its over for you sorry to say


----------



## Gh3lfaceA113 (Mar 4, 2022)

justinzayn said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&url=https://www.indiatoday.in/world/story/pakistan-university-bans-boys-and-girls-sitting-walking-together-318253-2016-04-16&psig=AOvVaw1xFnhyKddr2z4_Rprj363P&ust=1639927110445000&source=images&cd=vfe&ved=0CAwQjhxqFwoTCLiV9d3S7fQCFQAAAAAdAAAAABAZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bro im from palestine i have the same exact problem im not allowed to talk to girls on the street its fucking annoying


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Mar 4, 2022)

jfl if you're in Pakistan can't you just take a vacation to India or sum shit and get sum hindu dindu puss puss prostitutes?

or idk just try in curryland tbh


[ISPOILER] [/ISPOILER]


----------



## Deleted member 15917 (Mar 4, 2022)

justinzayn said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&url=https://www.indiatoday.in/world/story/pakistan-university-bans-boys-and-girls-sitting-walking-together-318253-2016-04-16&psig=AOvVaw1xFnhyKddr2z4_Rprj363P&ust=1639927110445000&source=images&cd=vfe&ved=0CAwQjhxqFwoTCLiV9d3S7fQCFQAAAAAdAAAAABAZ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the same case in my country, Egypt. The only people who fuck before marriage however they want and enjoy their sex life are the upper class people, who also live in rich suburban-like neighbourhoods away from the repressed subhumans in the urban cities. Though we are starting to break out of this cuckery and become more westernized/sexually liberated thanks to tiktok, dating apps, and exposure to western culture (which could turn out to be a double edged sword in the end). But all of this doesn't change the fact that if you are a chadlite you will easily get sex even in the repressed urban cities, but there's always the risk that you'll get in lots of trouble with the foid's family members if they find out you've been fucking their queen.


----------



## Deleted member 15917 (Mar 4, 2022)

chaddyboi66 said:


> jfl if you're in Pakistan can't you just take a vacation to India or sum shit and get sum hindu dindu puss puss prostitutes?
> 
> or idk just try in curryland tbh
> 
> ...


Curryland is also very conservative from what I've heard


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Mar 4, 2022)

retard_205 said:


> Curryland is also very conservative from what I've heard











Escorts cost $1 in india


• India: $1,000 for virgin, $1-$4 for regular prostitute. High-end call girls ask around $180-300 per hour. @Wallenberg Go get you dick sucked for $1 you pathetic oldcel cunt of a man Pajeetas willing to do anything sexual for 0.50 British pence jfl.




looksmax.org






[ISPOILER] [/ISPOILER]


----------



## Deleted member 15917 (Mar 4, 2022)

chaddyboi66 said:


> Escorts cost $1 in india
> 
> 
> • India: $1,000 for virgin, $1-$4 for regular prostitute. High-end call girls ask around $180-300 per hour. @Wallenberg Go get you dick sucked for $1 you pathetic oldcel cunt of a man Pajeetas willing to do anything sexual for 0.50 British pence jfl.
> ...


Yeah these are escorts, escorts and prostitution exist everywhere, even in extremely traditionalist countries like Saudi Arabia. I'm taking about real slaying, like having a girlfriend and enjoying your sex life (especially in high school) like normies in the west do. A lot of people in Muslim and repressed countries cope by cheap escortceling with ugly or fat single mothers because it's the only way to get sex before marriage there if you are sub-chadlite.


----------



## JBcollector (Aug 3, 2022)

Maybe in the 1980s brah but now most of the West has similar relation between the sexes only difference is the foids dress and act more slutter 
Also no arranged marriage at 28 even if you have 6 figure income


----------

